# Treaty



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi I'm struggling to summarise the treaty of waitangi relates to healthcare as I'm sure I will be asked this in an upcoming interview. I know it is about keeping the Maori traditions and cultures at the forefront which has nor been achieved! But is getting better. Making sure maori receive good accessible healthcare whilst acknowledging their culture and beliefs. I'm just finding it very hard to explain. 
Many thanks on anticipation. Nervous :s

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Amt70 said:


> Hi I'm struggling to summarise the treaty of waitangi relates to healthcare as I'm sure I will be asked this in an upcoming interview. I know it is about keeping the Maori traditions and cultures at the forefront which has nor been achieved! But is getting better. Making sure maori receive good accessible healthcare whilst acknowledging their culture and beliefs. I'm just finding it very hard to explain.
> Many thanks on anticipation. Nervous :s
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I think you're along the right track. I can't see how you should be expected to know too much detail about maori cultural values before you even get here.
I would say something about valuing maori cultural and spiritual values. And also the concept of whanau (pronounced far-no) being important. Whanau means family. If there's anything they ask that you are unsure of, I would just answer that you didn't know, but would be willing to learn.
Good luck with the interview.


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Well iv had my interview for tauranga tonight and have been offered a job. Whoop whoop. Now to wait for offer in writing so can send to immigration to speed up visa. I'm so excited  x

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Amt70 said:


> Well iv had my interview for tauranga tonight and have been offered a job. Whoop whoop. Now to wait for offer in writing so can send to immigration to speed up visa. I'm so excited  x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


 :clap2::clap2: Well Done! :clap2::clap2: Next step.... lane:


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cheers top cat. I'm hoping the offer in writing doesn't take the 6 weeks time frame as I can't get a CO without it in writing  I'm so looking forward to coming to NZ I want to be there yesterday lol. We've already sold our house :s xxxx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## petrac (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Ali

Congratulations on the Job offer. Where did you end up applying in the end??

P


----------



## Amt70 (Oct 28, 2011)

Hi P, 

I applied to both thames and tauranga. Thames informed me that they were only accepting local applications. Tauranga were lovely on the phone. Tried to get immigration to start looking at my application but they won't until I get offer and contract in writing which could take 6 weeks or more. As we've sold house etc I just want to get there. Xxxxxx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## philconnell (Feb 6, 2011)

hi there and congrats,what line of work are you in,you seem to have got sorted very quikly,thankyou...


----------

